# Versus Wood elves/Darkelves with Lizardmen



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

I need info quickly, as i have a tourny in about an hour, how do i Combat them, i will probably be playing both in the same game teams, or just alone, what should i watch out for? How do i deal with corsairs and tree men ect?
I know he has some rider champ person and horsemen for dark elves thats all i know.
Please any help will be good.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Well for treemen/Treekin flaming, flaming, flaming!, other than that you just gotta magic em, anything magic takes away their ward save.


----------

